# Everybody's kung fu fighting



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

How romantic. Although, with the masks it reminds me every time Curly got to his girl and took off her veil........

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/843781-kung-fu-sisters-stage-combat-tournament-to-find-men-to-date


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, favorite quote:

'I'm a very good martial artist - but I think I'd want to see them with the masks off before I decided whether I wanted to fight for them,' said one doubtful suitor.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

This might make "The Bachelorette" worth watching. But you have to wonder about the dental horrors that might await you.


----------

